# Caterpillar Performance handbook



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Does anybody have one and are they worth buying ??


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

That looks like a Kobelco that you're sitting on- whatta ya want a Cat handbook for? lol

We used them in college to do calcs on productivity for various tasks using different equipment. I'm sure they've got some use in the real worls as well, though and production rates they use would have to be adjusted to match your actual operator and conditions. I got mine by asking the local Cat dealer if they had any old copies laying around- I think it was two years old, so it didn't have every new piece of equipment listed, but it was good enough for what I needed it for- and the price was right at $0...........

Bob


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yup, that is a Kobelco I am on, but we do own a few Cats 

I see them on ebay for around $50 plus s/h. I wish I would have know before, because our Cat salesman recently transferred to a different Cat dealer.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

rino,

I have 3 or 4 of them. What years do you want to cover? If you don't have a salesman that you feel you can ask let me know? It depends on what you want to know on there worth to you.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I kinda would like to have the newest one, or one that is at least 2-3 yrs old.


----------



## Dirtguy (Dec 17, 2006)

There is quit a bit of valuable information in this book. I use mine often. It covers machine weights, dimensions and capacities; Production rate calculators; Owning and operating costs. It is all really good information. However, you still can't beat knowledge gained through good old fashioned experience. But, it is a great tool to have for reference.


----------



## drooks (Jan 19, 2007)

*Caterpillar Handbook*

The Caterpillar Handbook contains a lot of useful information for a contractor. Many think it is only useful for Cat Equipment. However if you take a similar size, (Weight and Horsepower) machine. You will find very similar performace specification.

For Owning and Operating Costing information, it was the first, best and only method out there for many years. Many manufacturers copied Cat's costing approach.

Today, you can get automated software tools to help you cost much more accurately, in seconds, as fuel or job conditions change. As an example see *DecisiveCost *which is my company. 

Best wishes


----------

